# Who has ordered Align?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I placed an order on the align web site on Friday. And the order status still says "Preparing Order." Their email to me said I should receive it within 1 to 2 weeks. I just noticed on their web site it says you should receive it within 2 to 4 weeks. This is absurd and ridiculous. All web sites nowadays will ship within a couple days. Is this company located on Mars or something???Anyone who has ordered Align - how long did it take for you to receive it?


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Just received an email that it shipped. Does anyone know what part of the country they ship from? West coast? East coast? I heard it's supposed to be 95 degrees on Friday, so don't want that stuff to all be dead when I get it. They said they ship via USPS, and I don't think USPS has any refrigerators in their trucks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

suffering said:


> Just received an email that it shipped. Does anyone know what part of the country they ship from? West coast? East coast? I heard it's supposed to be 95 degrees on Friday, so don't want that stuff to all be dead when I get it. They said they ship via USPS, and I don't think USPS has any refrigerators in their trucks.


I have taken Align for several months and I am not pleased with their shipping either. It normally arrives something like 8-12 days after I place an order. I think they ship so slowly for two reasons-1) There is no additional charge for shipping. Therefore, the cheapest (slowest) possible shipping method is used.2) The long wait they force you to endure before receiving the product requires you to place your order far in advance in order to take Align continuously. Thus, they prey on your anxiety about running out of a supplement you are now dependent on. For example, they say you have to take Align for 4 weeks to see the full results. If they shipped promptly, you could wait until the end of the first month and decide whether Align was helping you before ordering more. However, because of the long shipping time, you have to place a 2nd order after you've only been on Align for two weeks if you don't want to run out of it. So even if you end up discontinuing use, they still got you to buy an extra box of it.







Align has been somewhat helpful to me, substantially improving pain/discomfort, and marginally improving bloating (IBS-C). I would like to experiment with larger doses -- they only decided on the 10^8 CFU dose because of a formulation difficulty with 10^10 CFU, not because 10^8 was necessarily the best dose. Compared to other probiotic formulations, 10^8 CFU is quite low. However, that will have to wait until another company produces a higher potency version or Procter & Gamble drastically reduces prices (unlikely).


----------



## vickieinalabama (Jun 8, 2007)

I ordered the Align about a week ago and it arrived today..I called them and asked if it was still going to be active since it sat in the mailbox for about 4 or more hours and it was close to 90 degrees here today, I was told it should be fine...


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I've had so many problems the last couple weeks, that either Align just doesn't work for me, or it all got killed while being delivered in the intense heat.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

suffering said:


> I've had so many problems the last couple weeks, that either Align just doesn't work for me, or it all got killed while being delivered in the intense heat.


Na, just doesn't work for IBS-D. But in all fairness nothing works.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

My understanding is that by sometime in August you should be able to order Align directly in your local pharmacy. I'm sure Proctor and Gamble will begin advertising this once the logistics are all worked out.Jeff


----------



## Jiggy62 (Jul 6, 2007)

I got a 30 day supply from my Dr. It works okay for IBS-C. I wouldn't say there was a big improvement. Just some.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

suffering said:


> I placed an order on the align web site on Friday. And the order status still says "Preparing Order." Their email to me said I should receive it within 1 to 2 weeks. I just noticed on their web site it says you should receive it within 2 to 4 weeks. This is absurd and ridiculous. All web sites nowadays will ship within a couple days. Is this company located on Mars or something???Anyone who has ordered Align - how long did it take for you to receive it?


I ordered it in early June and if I remember right, it took about 10 days or so to receive it. I have not tried it yet as I am really scared it will give me D, so it is sitting in my cupboard! One of these days I'll start it. If you do take it, please post your experience with it as I will be interested in reading it.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Please see these 2 postings from July 9, as you can now order Align from your local pharmacy and pick it up in 1-2 days. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...st&p=680040http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...st&p=680041You can continue to order online if that is the best option for you.Jeff


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

wearyone said:


> If you do take it, please post your experience with it as I will be interested in reading it.


I took it for a couple months, but I don't think it did much for me. I'm trying VSL#3 now.


----------



## Bradw4040 (Feb 10, 2006)

suffering said:


> I took it for a couple months, but I don't think it did much for me. I'm trying VSL#3 now.


I've taken Align for 2 months and it has made some difference. Not dramatic, but it definately helps. I still have to watch the foods I eat and I still get D about once or twice a week. I took another probiotic made by Nature's Secret that really worked well for several months... no D, but it's effects wore off after awhile. It still helped, but not as much. I think the nature of IBS allows for certain things to work at certain times and not at others. The gut is a dynamic, constantly changing system. Trying different probiotics in sequence seems to work to some degree for me. Good luck!!!


----------

